# Ice Cream Parlor



## Du_sud

Hello!

Also, can anyone tell me what one calls an ICE CREAM PARLOR/PLACE in good French?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Broff

In Quebec, my French neighbors referred to the Ice Cream Parlor as: ' Le Marchant de crème glacée'


----------



## Du_sud

But saying something like - "Il a décidé d'ouvrir un marchant de crème glacée" -sounds a bit strange, doesn't it?


----------



## Du_sud

Encore, pas de suggestion pour "ice cream parlor/place" en français??  Une amie française m'a dit un jour qu'elle ne savait pas comment dire ça en français et qu'elle pensait qu'il n'y avait pas même un terme pour ça en français... Je ne l'ai pas crû vraiment. Alors, j'espère la solution pour ce doute!


----------



## Broff

Du_sud said:


> But saying something like - "Il a décidé d'ouvrir un marchant de crème glacée" -sounds a bit strange, doesn't it?


 
Yes it does!   Un kiosque de crème glacée, perhaps?  Or salon de crème glacée, if it is a really fancy, gourmet place.


----------



## Broff

Comptoir de crème glacée?


----------



## Du_sud

Bon, il me semble que les Français n'ont pas un endroit spécifique où ils peuvent acheter deux boules de glace! Je pense que mon amie française avait raison quand elle m'a dit qu'en français il n'y avait pas un terme pour "ice cream parlor"...


----------



## dewsy

H**gen Da*s refers to them as "boutiques" - doesn't sound quite as inviting does it??


----------



## Du_sud

"Boutique de Crème Glacée" ???  Oh My! Getting a proper translation for ICE CREAM PARLOR into French has turned out to be more difficult than I could have imagined...


----------



## dewsy

Personally, I'd go for "salon de crème glacée" to get the idea of parlor


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Du_Sud,



Du_sud said:


> Bon, il me semble que les Français n'ont pas un endroit spécifique où ils peuvent acheter deux boules de glace! Je pense que mon amie française avait raison quand elle m'a dit qu'en français il n'y avait pas un terme pour "ice cream parlor"...



En France, on achète des glaces chez un marchand de glaces (ambulant ou pas), dans un bar, voire une boulangerie ou carrément chez un glacier (qui ne fait que ça : des glaces).


----------



## Du_sud

But tell a native French-speaker about that and s/he will say: "Bof, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ça!"  *simles*


----------



## Du_sud

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> En France, on achète des glaces chez un marchand de glaces (ambulant ou pas), dans un bar, voire une boulangerie ou carrément chez un glacier (qui ne fait que ça : des glaces).


 
Alors, on peut dire: "Pierre a décidé d'ouvrir un 'glacier' " ?? Si Pierre veut travailler tout simplement avec la vente des glaces???


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Du_sud said:


> But tell a native French-speaker about that and s/he will say: "Bof, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ça!" *simles*


 I asked myself and my answer was not « Bof, etc... ».  (See above.)


Du_sud said:


> Alors, on peut dire: "Pierre a décidé d'ouvrir un 'glacier' " ?? Si Pierre veut travailler tout simplement avec la vente des glaces???


« Pierre veut devenir glacier » (on va chez un glacier), ou bien « Pierre veut ouvrir un glacier ». Oui, pourquoi pas ? Mais je ne trouve pas glacier dans ce sens dans le TLFi...


----------



## kbbylily

Hello,
There is no such word I think, as Dewsy says, there are some ice cream parlor but we call them by the "brand" like H**gen Da*s.
We say " I'm going to "H**gen Da*s " or i'm going to by an ice cream. but there are no specific name for such a place.
Most of the time, ice cream are sold in bakeries or places were they sell "viennoiserie", crepes or donuts.
And " Marchand de glace " is rather a truck that goes from town to town.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

En France, nous achetons des glaces au *marchand de glaces *qui les vend dans une camionnette, ou alors comme le dit justement KaRiNe Fr chez un glacier et c'est un magasin. Je crois qu'aucun Français habitant en France ne peut contester ceci.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Le glacier est la personne qui vend les glaces. Ouvrir un glacier est une phrase qui n'a aucun sens.


----------



## kbbylily

Je trouve que la phrase " Pierre veut ouvrir un glacier " sonne bizarrement...
Je n'ai jamais vraiment entendu le terme "glacier" utilisé dans ce sens...
Sauf au Maroc ou j'ai vu de nombreux cafés avec l'intitulé " glacier" mais ne vendaient pas de glace... etrange...


----------



## Du_sud

Alors, mes amis Français, si un/e Français/e décide d'ouvrir un endroit, au bord de la mer, par exemple, pour vendre JUSTE des crèmes glacées - pas de pain, de biscottes, de brioches - comment est-ce qu'il/elle va annoncer ça à ses amis: "J'ai décidé ouvrir un ... / une ... " ????


----------



## kbbylily

je dirais " j'ai décidé de vendre des glaces au bord de la mer"


----------



## Du_sud

ok... tu as décidé de vendre des glaces au bord de la mer... mais où exactement au bord de la mer????   rire     Tu vas dire: "J'ai ouvert _Chez Kbbylily_". Je vais te demander: "Qu'estce que c'est?" Et tu vas me répondre.... ????


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Après quelques courtes recherches, je n'ai trouvé aucun mot qui recouvre le concept d'un magasin où l'on vend des glaces. Gageons que le mot reste à inventer.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Lançons le néologisme aujourd'hui : une *glacerie.*
Si vous assistez à cette naissance, acceptez-vous d'en être les marraines et parrains devant la linguistique?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Le glacier vend des glaces (crèmes glacées en québécois)) dans sa boutique de glaces (crèmes glacées). En français on parle plus souvent du glacier (il y a un bon glacier) que de son échoppe.


----------



## kbbylily

Du_sud said:


> ok... tu as décidé de vendre des glaces au bord de la mer... mais où exactement au bord de la mer????   rire     Tu vas dire: "J'ai ouvert _Chez Kbbylily_". Je vais te demander: "Qu'estce que c'est?" Et tu vas me répondre.... ????



Je répondrais " c'est un endroit ou je vendrai des glaces "


----------



## Du_sud

Une glacerie! Ça c'est magnifique!!! Alors, il faut attendre les commentaires des Français, s'ils sont pour ou contre le nouveau mot, beekeeper!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

BEEKEEPER said:


> Après quelques courtes recherches, je n'ai trouvé aucun mot qui recouvre le concept d'un magasin où l'on vend des glaces. Gageons que le mot reste à inventer.


Sur le devant du magasin, chez moi (sud de la France), il y a écrit en grosses lettres : « Glacier » (et encore plus souvent « Salon de thé, glacier » ).


----------



## Du_sud

Encore, aujourd'hui c'est mon premier jour dans ce forum. Je ne pourrais JAMAIS imaginer que mon/ma ICE CREAM PARLOR serait suffisant pour 2 pages de discussions. J'aime ça!!


----------



## kbbylily

je suis d'accord pour " la glacerie", ça sonne bizarrement mais avec le temps on s'abitue


----------



## Nicomon

BEEKEEPER said:


> Lançons le néologisme aujourd'hui : une *glacerie.*


 
Je ne l'ai personnellement jamais entendu, mais je souligne au passage que le GDT traduit en effet _ice cream parl*o*r_ par _glacerie_, qu'il définit comme suit: 





> Commerce de celui qui fabrique ou vend des glaces (à consommer).


 
Sous _ice cream parlo*u*r_ on suggère aussi _*café glacier*_ (que je préfère)

Un québécois ouvrirait sans doute un _*bar laitier*_ sur la plage_..._ ce qui se traduirait par _dairy bar_ (on y vend des crèmes glacées, yogourts, laits frappés, etc.)


----------



## wildan1

En France j'allais au _" PALAIS de la GLACE "_ autrefois (mais c'était le nom propre de ce commerce)

Lorsque j'habitais au Maroc, je fréquentais le _MILK-BAR_

Mais de toute évidence ces commerçants ont dû inviter le nom de leur magasin, et n'avaient pas le Forum pour les aider...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> Je ne l'ai personnellement jamais entendu, mais je souligne au passage que le GDT traduit en effet _ice cream parlor_ par _glacerie_, qu'il définit comme suit [...]


C'est intéressant ça ! Moi qui n'aimais pas le faux néologisme de BEEKEEPER à cause de l'ambiguïté possible avec cette glacerie là :


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> *Glacerie,* subst. fém. Industrie ou commerce des glaces de verre. _Glacerie de Saint-Gobain._


ça fait réfléchir ! 
Mais j'avoue préférer aussi café glacier, déjà dans l'usage en France à mon avis.
 (Wildan, moi aussi je veux bien être invitée dans ce genre de magasin )


----------



## Punky Zoé

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> C'est intéressant ça ! Moi qui n'aimais pas le faux néologisme de BEEKEEPER à cause de l'ambiguïté possible avec cette glacerie là :
> 
> ça fait réfléchir !
> Mais j'avoue préférer aussi café glacier, déjà dans l'usage en France à mon avis.
> (Wildan, moi aussi je veux bien être invitée dans ce genre de magasin )


Reste la question des glaciers qui ne font pas café (où je veux bien être invitée aussi )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> Reste la question des glaciers qui ne font pas café (où je veux bien être invitée aussi )


On va chez le glacier du coin. Ça suffit bien, non ? (ou à la glacerie au Québec... )


----------



## Du_sud

Bon, ce que je peux comprendre après vos explications, c'est que nous n'avons pas un vrai mot qui désigne un(e) ice cream parl*or* (selon la manière d'écrire aux USA; _parlo*u*r,_ en Angleterre, ok, Nicomon?). Il se peut utiliser café glacier en France. et bar laitier au Québec. D'accord...


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> On va chez le glacier du coin. Ça suffit bien, non ? (ou à la glacerie au Québec... )


 
Non Karine, c'est le GDT qui suggère glacerie, mais on ne l'écoute pas toujours. Sous une autre entrée, glacerie est en effet traduit par _plate glass factory_, et Antidote donne ces deux définitions: Fabrique, commerce des glaces de verre / Fabrication des glaces et des sorbets.

Au Québec ces endroits s'appellent en général des bars laitiers, comme je l'ai dit plus haut.  
Ou alors on va à/chez + nom de l'endroit (par ex. au Bilboquet/à la Crémière/chez Ben and Jerry's).


----------



## prof1059

Et pourquoi pas : "J'ai décidé d'ouvrir un magasin de glaces" ou "J'ai décidé de devenir marchand de glaces"...


----------



## wildan1

_magasin de glaces_ sounds to me like _ice-cream store_. You go there to buy ice cream, but it isn't served to you as it is in _an ice-cream parlor..._

_Salon de glaces ? _Il y a bien des _salons de thé_....


----------



## prof1059

En France, il n'existe pas de magasin de glaces où l'on ne puisse qu'acheter des glaces, cela implique automatiquement qu'on les sert aussi. Enfin, je crois, tout cela devient bien compliqué....


----------



## Du_sud

Oh là là...  chaque fois que je viens ici, je trouve des explications différentes... Je vois que, même parmi vous (francophones), ma simple question a créé beaucoup de confusion.


----------



## itka

Je ne vois qu'une solution, vraiment française : s'en tenir au "café glacier" ou au "glacier" tout court.
Ça fonctionne très bien comme ça, nul besoin de préciser que c'est un "local" !
Si je veux devenir glacier, je dirais simplement : "je vais ouvrir un débit de glaces"... comme un débit de boissons, ou un débit de lait...

La glacerie n'a qu'un défaut : ne pas exister du tout dans le langage courant des francophones ! Je m'imagine la tête des gens à qui je dirais : "je vais à la glacerie !"


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Je ne vois qu'une solution, vraiment française : s'en tenir au "café glacier" ou au "glacier" tout court.
> Ça fonctionne très bien comme ça, nul besoin de préciser que c'est un "local" !
> Si je veux devenir glacier, je dirais simplement : "je vais ouvrir un débit de glaces"... comme un débit de boissons, ou un débit de lait...


 
Oui mais itka (bonjour) dans un débit de boissons... on ne nous les sert pas, les boissons. Enfin, pas chez nous. 
Si l'endroit n'est pas assez sophistiqué pour l'appeler _café glacier _ou _salon de glaces (_pour traduire _parlor/parlour_) je dirais alors _bar glacier_ (sur le modèle de _bar laitier_) ou bar à glaces_._


----------



## Yenta

Au Québec, on dit aussi "une glacerie" pour référer à l'endroit où on achète la crème glacée et "fabricant de glaces" pour la personne qui se charge de cette tâche.


----------



## Du_sud

"*Bar à glaces*" : ça me semble le meilleur choix, n'est-ce pas? (mais... encore, je ne suis pas francophone...). La discussion doit continuer!! À vous, francophones, maintenant!


----------



## blaste

wildan1 said:


> _magasin de glaces_ sounds to me like _ice-cream store_. You go there to buy ice cream, but it isn't served to you as it is in _an ice-cream parlor..._
> 
> _Salon de glaces ? _Il y a bien des _salons de thé_....




Je sens que ça ne va pas aider énormément, mais dans _Reservoir Dogs_, de Quentin Tarantino, dans les sous-titres ils traduisent _ice-cream parlor_ (que dit Steve Buscemi) par _salon de thé_. Mais je me demande si ce n'est pas un peu une liberté de langage, mais, dans un sens, je pense que c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus de ce que nous pouvons connaître en France.

Aussi, j'ai trouvé une traduction sur ce site même, en passant par le mot espagnol, _heladeria_, et en cliquant sur _En Francés_ : il est traduit par _magasin de glaces_.


----------



## wildan1

blaste said:


> Je sens que ça ne va pas aider énormément, mais dans _Reservoir Dogs_, de Quentin Tarantino, dans les sous-titres ils traduisent _ice-cream parlor_ (que dit Steve Buscemi) par _salon de thé_. Mais je me demande si ce n'est pas un peu une liberté de langage, mais, dans un sens, je pense que c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus de ce que nous pouvons connaître en France.


 
Je pense que le choix du traducteur de _salon de thé_ reflète bien le fait que (à part Häagen-Dazs, phénomène récent) on ne rencontre pas souvent des_ "__ice cream parlors__"_ en France--du moins je n'en ai jamais vu qui aient la même ambiance que ces institutions maintenant de moins en moins présentes même dans nos villes nord-américaines. 

On peut bien consommer des glaces dans un salon de thé, mais on ne va pas au ice-cream parlor pour boire du thé ! On y trouve une ambiance qui est loin d'être feutrée--imaginez un salon de thé avec 50% en moins de vieilles dames discrètes et 50% en plus de gamins bruyants  

Du temps de ma jeunesse on allait au ice cream parlor un dimanche après-midi ou un soir d'été après dîner tout comme il est ou était l'habitude en France d'aller au salon de thé -- c'était pour vivre toute l'expérience. Mais au ice-cream parlor il y avait toujours une ambiance de fête joyeuse qui dépassaient la simple consommation d' une boule de glace !


----------



## Pet Luker

You often seem to use espace for certains magasins but is 'espace glaces' a runner or is it unheard of?


----------



## oulala77

Ohhhh je suis très en retard, mais si quelqu'un cherche encore la réponse à cette question, au Québec on utilise le terme '' bar laitier''.


----------

